# How is fishing at Lake Vesuvius & Timber Ridge Lake?



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

I will be in Huntington WV around Labor day and want to do some fishing in Ohio while there. These lakes look close by and wondering if anyone local could say how was the fishing in them or suggest other nearby fishing locations. I have already caught a FO Crappie and White Bass this year and would love to catch two other different FO species to get the master angler pin this year. I live in SW Ky so hope to catch something after the long drive to get there.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

I guess nobody fishes these lakes is the Scioto river near Portsmouth a better choice to fish?


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Never been to either lake. So can't help much, but to get the thread moving...

I have heard timber ridge was the ***t for bass before and shortly after it became public access. It was formerly posted/private. I've heard catch rates are now down but its still "above average" for bass compared to other public water.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Dig back in this forum to the end of May. There was some discussion about Vesuvius. I have heard some good things about TRL from a friend, but never been there myself.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thanks for reply as I know nothing about the area at all. I will have to bank fish on this trip and hope to find a few good places to fish on the couple days I will be in the area.


----------



## buickfan70 (Apr 18, 2018)

Fished Lake Vesuvius for about 3 hours very early morning 9/4/18 and caught nothing.Nice looking lake but was the dead sea for me.


----------



## Bluesangler (Jul 28, 2016)

The very 1st bass that I caught 15 minutes into my first visit there was 5lbs. But, this was back in the early 90's.
I have a Facebook friend who posted bass pictures from Timber Ridge this past Spring and his son and he caught a mess of bass. 30-40 maybe. Course they kept them all.
It had some huge bluegill in it as well.


----------

